# form notification links load, and then main page auto loads



## scottlindner (Apr 26, 2009)

When I get a notification email and select the URL to the latest post, it loads and then autoloads the main page.  Then I need to go find the post on my own rather than the direct link working.  Does anyone else observe this behavior?

Scott


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 27, 2009)

forward the email you get to me and ill look into it.  [email protected]


----------



## scottlindner (Apr 27, 2009)

I don't believe the notification email is the problem.  I can reproduce it in other ways.  If I go to User CP it'll display the control panel and then auto load the main page.  The only way I can get to the Use CP is to very very quickly click on one of the links.  It'll load the main page, then load the User CP.

I just tested it and it happens with both IE and Firefox.

Can you try going to your User CP and see if you can get to it?  That's probably the easiest test.  Try this URL and you'll see what I mean.  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/usercp.php

Scott


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 27, 2009)

When I click on usercp it loads the usercp for me.  Not sure where the problem is.


----------



## scottlindner (Apr 28, 2009)

Could it be account related?  It happens for me on four different computers using both IE and Firefox.


----------



## scottlindner (Apr 28, 2009)

I just tested it without being logged in.  It does it even when I am not logged in and even while at work so it isn't related to something I'm doing on my machines at home.

If I take the direct URL to this thread and paste it into any browser it will display this thread, and a second later load the main page.  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=50389


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 28, 2009)

the URL for this thread is http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=76168

not 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=50389


If you trying to go to a invalid page it is going to by default take you back to the home page.


----------

